
Five labs – See the personality behind your posts - uptown
http://labs.five.com/
======
anigbrowl
This is the sort of thing that makes me glad I stopped using Facebook a long
time ago. Of course, you could equally easily apply the technique to people's
writings on HN, but there's a much lower probability of that being leveraged
into a standard social media app.

~~~
igorgue
I actually just did that with your HN account, fairly easy:

100% Openness. 58% Extraversion. 63% Agreeableness. 30% Neuroticism. 31%
Conscientiousness.

~~~
anigbrowl
Sorry about the late reply, I was gone for a few days. I know this would work
on any batch of content such as my HN postings, but it's an extra step you
take as an individual. In the context of Facebook there seems to be a much
greater possibility of it becoming infrastructure - 'rate your friends!'

------
kbar13
damn, apparently I'm fucking negative and I keep telling everyone I'm fucking
negative

------
zoba
The correlation with other people is pretty interesting. I was impressed that
my family members showed up there, I suppose it makes sense.

I went through the celebrity list, and the person I was most similar to...
"Paul Graham and you are 89% similar"

------
gojomo
Personality is great... but could it detect mental illness, instead, so that
(a) people don't waste time in hopeless clashes with, and/or taunt, the
suffering; and (b) the ill might get help?

------
ljak
This doesn't measure your personality, but the content that you choose to
share on Facebook. I work out regularly and am very hard working, but I choose
not to post about those things. Does this mean that I am less conscientious?

The list of words used for the Extraversion trait is all slang and poor
grammar. Is it not possible for someone to be extroverted while typing status
updates in complete sentences?

------
crazypyro
I don't understand how using "fuck" a lot can be directly correlated to
neuroticism. There are so many situations where it can be used that assigning
the whole word to a signal for neuroticism seems like a misstep to me.

~~~
amirmc
From the original article (as linked in a sibling comment), you can see the
following result which is really interesting [1]. I do use the word 'fuck'
when speaking and I've never been bothered by it but I can say that I don't
think I've ever used in a facebook post. Which aligns with the study as I've
previously done the Five Factor Inventory and have a low neuroticism score.

[1]
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3783449/figure/p...](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3783449/figure/pone-0073791-g006/)

~~~
crazypyro
From the same study, Fuck is also highly correlated with age and gender. They
also found a 25% less strong correlation between swear words and neuroticism,
compared to a previous, given study. I'd imagine correlating swear words is
especially hard because of their varied use. (For extreme happiness vs anger,
for example)

------
boggzPit
This is what the app says Paul Graham's predicted personality is:
[http://labs.five.com/pg](http://labs.five.com/pg)

INVENTIVE • SOLITARY • SENSITIVE • EFFICIENT • ANALYTICAL

------
wil421
This actually worked pretty well. I havent been posting to FB in recent years
so I wonder if this has changed.

Someone should do this for my HN comments. I am usually less sarcastic/funny
on HN than FB.

------
und3rw4t3rp00ps
Yawn! How useless and contrived is the statement, "You're x% Inventive"?

This trivializes introspection. People are really deriving insight from this?

------
fphhotchips
I must admit, I'm curious as to which facebook posts they got Mahatma Gandhi's
2,284 words from.

------
lrichardson
it would be great if you could apply this to tweets or something more generic
like a personal blog. (i feel like tweets would be easy... blog would be
harder to parse reliably).

As someone who uses twitter a fair amount, and barely uses facebook at all -
this won't really work for me.

------
trumbitta2
My Facebook persona is stern, reserved, and curious. I'm not that easy to
describe, though ;-)

------
darkhorn
Aha! This is for English speaking people.

